# CPU Fan error + BSOD



## ecoh419 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi All

A few months back I was getting a CPU fan error on start up. I would also get frequent BSOD when my computer was under load even though my cpu temp was running in the 50C range. So I replaced my Ram thinking the BSOD was unrelated. Kept getting BSOD so I replaced my CPU fan.The fan error went away and so did the BSOD.

Recently I upgraded my GPU from the ati 4870 to the 6950. That was two weeks ago. Now in the last three days I have had cpu fan errors every boot and now two BSOD both while playing the new elder scrolls 5.

Not sure what to make of this.

Here are my specs

Asus m3a32 mvp Delux
AMD x2 6400
8gig ddr2 800mhz
Cooler master 1000W PSU
Cooler master cpu fan
ATi 6950
audigy 2 sound card (yes i know its ancient)
windows 7 64 bit


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 16, 2011)

What exactly is the BSoD you're getting?


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 16, 2011)

is there a log file I could check for specifics?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 16, 2011)

ecoh419 said:


> is there a log file I could check for specifics?



Yup. Just follow my quote from John:



johnb35 said:


> If you have been getting blue screens then do the following.
> 
> Download *BlueScreenView*
> No installation required.
> ...


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 16, 2011)

thats pretty cool


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just to rule it out, download the Memtest86+ ISO, burn it to a disc, and boot to it.

http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.iso.zip


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 16, 2011)

Usually a memory issue!!!  But since ram was replaced could be memory slot problem.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 16, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Usually a memory issue!!!  But since ram was replaced could be memory slot problem.



Could also be bad new RAM too 

If it comes up bad, put that stick in another slot and test again.


----------



## Dngrsone (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't discount improperly installed RAM sticks-- even us pros do that to ourselves once in a while.


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 16, 2011)

Memtest is still going started it at 10 am. Not sure how you install ram improperly? It's in the proper slot / channel. And has worked for a while. It error went away after installing a new CPU fan then came back several months late.


----------



## Dngrsone (Nov 16, 2011)

If it isn't seated correctly, or the spring clips aren't both locked... All it takes is a little flexing of the board, vibration from the fans, etc...


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 16, 2011)

It's installed. Plus I would have continued toget the error after the new fan was installed. What about proximIty to the fan? There maybe a quarter of an inch clearance between the fan and the first ram chip


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 16, 2011)

ecoh419 said:


> It's installed. Plus I would have continued toget the error after the new fan was installed. What about proximIty to the fan? There maybe a quarter of an inch clearance between the fan and the first ram chip



There's no space between my HSF and my RAM. I don't have an issue.


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mem test passed no errors


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 18, 2011)

any thoughts?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Check the BIOS and see if there is an option for memory remapping somewhere. It's possible that might be causing an issue.


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 18, 2011)

enable or disable?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 18, 2011)

See what the setting is and if there is one, just change it and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ecoh419 (Nov 18, 2011)

No options for remapping


----------

